# Which pen blanks drilling vise?



## TonyL (May 21, 2015)

I bought this to have the option of not drilling on my lathe.

Porter Cable Product Details for 15" Floor 12-Speed Drill Press - Model # PCB660DP

Which pen blank drilling vice do you like? I do not want to make one .

Thank you!


----------



## longbeard (May 21, 2015)

Assembly & Turning Tools : PH Designs Side Vise

Always figured if I was to get one, probably be this one



Harry


----------



## KenV (May 21, 2015)

+1 for Paul H pen vise

Mine is a couple versions back and still works as new.


----------



## wyone (May 21, 2015)

I have not held one in my hand.. but if I could, I would buy a PH vice


----------



## dogcatcher (May 21, 2015)

Get a bolt with the same size of the threads on your 4 jaw chuck.  A piece of 2x10.  Drill a hike for the bolt and a counter sunk area for the head of the bolt so that you can screw the chuck onto the bolt.  Close the chuck jaws and center on the table, drill holes to bolt the 2x10 to the drill press table.     

Using a self centering chuck on the drill press is easy, the pain is having to align it and bolt the board down every time you need to drill blanks.  That is where planning advance pen work comes into play, project what you need and drill a bunch of blanks at one time.


----------



## TonyL (May 21, 2015)

Seems like that is the way to go..including dog catcher's advice. Thank you.


----------



## TonyL (May 22, 2015)

Ok...can't find that vise...is there a close second? A distant second? .


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (May 22, 2015)

Tony, Harry (Longbeard) gave you a link to it and I will also:
Assembly & Turning Tools : PH Designs Side Vise


----------



## wob50 (May 22, 2015)

Vertical Pen Blank Drilling Jaws: set of 2 at Penn State Industries
If you have a vise for your drill press then these mite do thr job i am thinking about these


----------



## TonyL (May 22, 2015)

Thank you. It said Out of Stock when I checked; I even signed-up to notify me when available. I will go in now and purchase. Thank you.


----------



## TonyL (Jun 17, 2015)

Hi Folks:

I own the PH Designs (and love it). What is the best way to secure it to my drill press table. (yes, I still drill on my lathe...so I know about that)? I simply want to know what types of clamps or devices that you use to secure the blank drilling vice to the drill press table. Thank you!


----------



## longbeard (Jun 17, 2015)

Your drill press table should have slots in it. 
I used carriage bolts with a wing nut. Only need 1 maybe 2 bolts really to hold the vise in place.



Harry


----------



## JimB (Jun 17, 2015)

longbeard said:


> Your drill press table should have slots in it.
> I used carriage bolts with a wing nut. Only need 1 maybe 2 bolts really to hold the vise in place.
> 
> 
> ...



I do the same, 2 bolts, washer and wing nuts.


----------



## TonyL (Jun 17, 2015)

thank you. it does... Now I know what they are for LOL


----------



## shastastan (Jun 19, 2015)

Hi Tony.  I bought a cheaper one and never could get a straight hole with it.  I got a new chuck with bearings and changed out the belts to link belts thinking the problem was run out from the drill press.  I tried shims, new bits and other stuff and finally gave up on the dp.  I bought one of those pen drilling chucks from PSI and started drilling on the lathe.  It worked okay, but only if the blank was perfectly square. which makes sense.  I have a Vicmarc chuck and got a set of pen jaws.  That's all I use now for perfectly centered holes every time.  Hope you quality jaws work well.


----------



## TonyL (Jun 19, 2015)

Thank you.


----------



## Paul in OKC (Jun 20, 2015)

I have mine mounted to a 1x4 that is long enough to use C clamps.


----------



## PenPal (Jun 20, 2015)

Tony I prefer an X Y Axis drill vice been using mine for a great many years I fitted two prismatic jaws that allow me to easily grip any shape blank I cut a lot of burl to follow the grain. Enclosed some old pics. Prismatic jaws from Grizzly.

Peter.


----------



## TonyL (Jun 20, 2015)

Paul in OKC said:


> I have mine mounted to a 1x4 that is long enough to use C clamps.


 

Thank you. 

I bought 2 of these:
Milwaukee 4 in. Plus Stop Lock Hand Clamp with Durable Grip-48-22-3004 - The Home Depot


----------



## TonyL (Jun 20, 2015)

pwhay said:


> Tony I prefer an X Y Axis drill vice been using mine for a great many years I fitted two prismatic jaws that allow me to easily grip any shape blank I cut a lot of burl to follow the grain. Enclosed some old pics. Prismatic jaws from Grizzly.
> 
> Peter.


 

That is a great find. Thanks!


----------



## Rockytime (Jun 21, 2015)

Here's how I mount mine.


----------



## Larry Hansen (Jun 21, 2015)

Here is how I mounted mine:


----------



## original frodo (Jun 27, 2015)

...........................


----------



## keithbyrd (Jun 27, 2015)

I mounted mine on a piece of 3/4 plywood and clamp it ot the drill press table.


----------

